# Nissan Micra 350SR



## 666666 (Jul 28, 2008)

The Nissan Micra is a 'cute' little mini car. The 'cute' turns to brute when you pack the 350Z's 3.5 V6 where the rear seats were. That's right, this little Nissan has got some cojones. A mid-engine V6 in a compact car is reminiscence of something Renault would do. Wait a minute, doesn't Renault own a considerable stake in Nissan? The Micra 350SR is the kind of corporate influence that is much more entertaining than what you normally would see on a balance sheet. Nissan says if you row the six-speed right, you can get this mighty mini from 0 to 60 in less than 5 seconds. A car this light with a mid-ship V6 powering the rear wheels would provide some serious automotive fun


----------



## marthaspears (Jul 31, 2008)

i agree on that, the nissan micra in one cute car for me too, but not suitable for me though...


----------



## aliac (Aug 18, 2008)

Good-looking? 
I do good. 
We all love is not it


----------



## aliac (Aug 18, 2008)

thanks aprticipation
very good thread


----------



## carry (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## carry (Aug 14, 2008)




----------

